# Pat Benatar and unsafe stage



## JohnD (Jun 26, 2013)

Recently Pat and Spyder refused to play an event with what they considered an unsafe stage, here is their FB post:
A Message From Pat and Spyder Regarding the Postponement of our Citrus County Fairgrounds Show : Benatar | Giraldo
Here is another post with photo's:
Safety & The Florida Show : Benatar | Giraldo


----------



## SteveB (Jun 26, 2013)

Good call.

Did the numbnut that erected this "thing" really think anybody was going to think it was OK ?.


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 26, 2013)

2x4 and c-clamp cross bracing seem totally legit to me


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 26, 2013)

Actually that staging used to be extremely popular not more than 8 years ago. although they are missing quite a bit of the cross bracing that was supposed to be put in.


----------



## soundlight (Jun 26, 2013)

The picture on the second link from under the center of the stage is pretty bad. There's no cross bracing except across the back. All of those legs under the center are just hoping that someone or something doesn't move at the wrong place and the wrong time to collapse the whole thing sideways or forwards or backwards.

I worked a show with them recently, they've got a great PM/LD out right now, he's a very accommodating but also very no-BS kinda guy. If it's not acceptable to his people, he'll let you know. Luckily we didn't have more than a few little quick fix issues and he was happy. I'll bet that he walked in and told them that the stage was unacceptable, and they had better get another one if they wanted the show to go on. Because that is one unacceptable stage.


----------



## MarfaLights (Jun 26, 2013)

I am no structural engineer but I'm pretty sure that the load on each foot exceeds the strength of dirt. Add a little water and you've got point load on mud.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jun 27, 2013)

Hearing via a couple of groups on FB, people claiming to be on the scene (and on the Benatar/Giraldo crew) paint a pretty gruesome picture. Something along the lines of: one of the road crew pushed the stage and made the whole thing sway. 

Walking away is a total win for all of us.


----------

